# " ... have not posted ..."



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this appears at the top of my page 

" Hello alpink it appears that you have not posted on our forums in for awhile, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? "

6 months of not being allowed to sugn might have THAT effect


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a valid point you make Mr Pink! LOL...... :freak:

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Welcome back AL!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Welcome back AL!


Welcome Back Al :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Glad your back Al.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi Al :wave:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome back Al. Although I haven't been hangin here as much as years ago.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha!

You've run circles around them logically!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Six months in the cooler, glad you can now see the light of day. Welcome back!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

AL
Glad to have you back


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Al glad your back!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome back Al.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx guys.
I want to know how much is in the pool about when I'll next be suspended?
I might be persuaded by one of the bettors as to when!!!

LOL

ROFLMFAO!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wait a minute, there's a pool. Nobody told me.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I will take 4th of July in the pool LOLOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al, this place was stagnant without you pal. 

Glad your here and hope things are good. 

Especially on the home front.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

1970AMX said:


> I will take 4th of July in the pool LOLOL


4th of July??? How 'bout tomorrow? :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Al, this place was stagnant without you pal.


I'll take stagnant...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Robby Tobor said:


> having trouble getting funding for your next chassis ! LOL !


not really. but this is something to lol about?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Robby Tobor said:


> The place was dead without Al.


I can live without him.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Robby Tobor said:


> The place was dead without Al. Nothing controversial said since fordcowboy has used his iron banning boot ! I've been keeping an eye on things and this place is as dull as dishwater now ! LOL  Lighten up Lenny, ....having trouble getting funding for your next chassis ! LOL !


you've been 'keeping an eye' for awhile if you're just posting now after Al was banned for however long it was. New ID for you Bobbie?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralfffffffffffffff?!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah yes, how silly of me. Missed the Canadian accent, musta been the "Alias Dallas" drawl. My apologies.

Nuthen like a good rock fight for homecoming weekend!

I got 0612 hrs Central Time in the pool of when Lendell is going to fry A/Gas.

I got Al in the ninth race to show for a ban @ 0743hrs EST

The vendor will go unpunished as is the custom here. 

Systems normal.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Oh cheese and rice.....*

The troll returns.....


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Robby Tobor said:


> Your right about the punishment Bill. For such an offence as calling out ol' Lendell I should be crucified, or at the very least burned at the stake ! LOL  Ol' Lendell must be sleeping on the job these days. No doubt overworked since slotcarman did all the work before and he did diddly squat ! LOL


You sir are a FIRST CLASS A-hole. There is no reason for personal attacks on this forum. If I could ban you I'd do it myself. Please go away.
hojoe ( personal friend of Ol' Lendell, who is to ill right now to even care what goes on in Hobbytalk)


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but Lendell is a 'gay' name to you, but Robby isn't....hmmm. I for one haven't missed you and am patiently waiting for the next boot to fall. You give Canadians a bad name, with your name calling and schoolboy posturing. C-ya


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It's not his fault guys, some Canadians go bonkers at the end of hockey season, especially when a team from Florida is leading the run.
Go break a hip you old fart, whats wrong, the mounties found you trolling the kiddie parks again and arrest you?
Haven't had sex in 35 years?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

robby 
aren't you the guy that has not even been able to learn how to drive
and got your drivers license yet ??


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hojoe said:


> You sir are a FIRST CLASS A-hole. There is no reason for personal attacks on this forum. If I could ban you I'd do it myself. Please go away.
> hojoe ( personal friend of Ol' Lendell, who is to ill right now to even care what goes on in Hobbytalk)


wishing FCB a speedy recovery :thumbsup:
c'mon guys, let's be nice. @ least until FCB's back on his feet awhile :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Iam still here very. thanks time for rest. fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes for a complete and quick recovery Lendell


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

fordcowboy said:


> Iam still here very. thanks time for rest. fcb


get well soon , hope you feel better


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Best wishes for a full recovery Lendell.

My mom is 85. The Matriarch of our family fell and broke her hip last week. The overall prognosis is not good.

There's more to life than lil cars and pettiness.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, best vibes to your Mom


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Bill, prayers for your mom.

Lendell, take care of yourself.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*haven't posted lately*

Hoping for a speedy recovery for your mom.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mom, hopefully it will be a speedy recovery. 
FCB, get better soon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*stagnant*



lenny said:


> I'll take stagnant...


it appears you have become what you prefer.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hello Billy*



Bill Hall said:


> Ralfffffffffffffff?!


No, but I am back- now :thumbsup:


----------



## K & O Racing (Feb 25, 2014)

Forget the Al pool. I am going to bet on how soon Ralph gets banned.

Best wishes to Lendel, and also to Bill's mother.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome back Ralph!:wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome back Ralph. I don't know you but I enjoyed your posts


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> Bill, best vibes to your Mom


What he said Bill,welcome back Al!:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> No, but I am back- now :thumbsup:


Welcome back Ralph:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

alpink said:


> it appears you have become what you prefer.


Welcome back Al!:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

60chevyjim said:


> robby
> aren't you the guy that has not even been able to learn how to drive
> and got your drivers license yet ??


Hahahaha! Yeah Jim, he is one and the same. Good memory! 

But he is a certified "Hover Round" pilot.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Take care Lendell. Get well soon.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

alpink said:


> it appears you have become what you prefer.


Really? How so?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

K & O Racing said:


> Forget the Al pool. I am going to bet on how soon Ralph gets banned.
> 
> .


I'm in


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OK stop picking on 
ralpht thanks A lot fcb


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

alpink said:


> Bill, best vibes to your Mom


Al can I have some of your second best vibes? I've only got Tjets and later chassis! Does Bill's Mum even like slot cars? 

But in all seriousness, my best wishes to your Mum Bill and to you FCB. Hope you are recovering ok.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Gareth, LOL, you are too funny.
I had to read it quite a few times to understand that you were refering to Aurora Vibrators.....
LOL
that IS actually funny.
when I come across some, you MAY certainly have them.
LOL
funny man !


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad I made you smile Al! And good to see you back on the board although I've not been around much myself recently. Nice to see some old friends still posting.


----------

